# [partly solved] ACPI error, can't poweroff notebook

## joker

I don't know when did it happen by now I can't turn off my laptop via poweroff, halt -p commands. I must do it manually by power button.

dmesg | grep ACPI:

```
BIOS-e820: 000000001fea0000 - 000000001feae000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001feae000 - 000000001ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x00000000000f6db0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x000000001fea81ad

ACPI: FADT (v001 ATI    Piranha  0x06040000 ATI  0x000f4240) @ 0x000000001feade20

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000001feade94

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD      APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x000000001feadf6a

ACPI: MCFG (v001 PTLTD    MCFG   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x000000001feadfc4

ACPI: DSDT (v001    ATI    SB400 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: Skipping IOAPIC probe due to 'noapic' option.

Using ACPI for processor (LAPIC) configuration information

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c00)

ACPI: bus type pci registered

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050408

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] segment is 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 10 *11), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 3)

    ACPI-0423: *** Error: Handler for [EmbeddedControl] returned AE_TIME

    ACPI-1172: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPC0.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node ffff81000183d6c0), AE_TIME

    ACPI-0171: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPC0.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node ffff81000183d6c0), AE_TIME

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB6_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB7_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] disabled and referenced, BIOS bug.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:06.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.5

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

    ACPI-0423: *** Error: Handler for [EmbeddedControl] returned AE_TIME

    ACPI-1172: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPC0.EC0_.BAT0._STA] (Node ffff81000183d6c0), AE_TIME

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

    ACPI-0423: *** Error: Handler for [EmbeddedControl] returned AE_TIME

    ACPI-1172: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_TZ_.TZS0._TMP] (Node ffff81000182f200), AE_TIME

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZS0] (58 C)

    ACPI-0423: *** Error: Handler for [EmbeddedControl] returned AE_TIME

    ACPI-1172: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_TZ_.TZS1._TMP] (Node ffff81000182f140), AE_TIME

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZS1] (45 C)

    ACPI-0423: *** Error: Handler for [EmbeddedControl] returned AE_TIME

    ACPI-1172: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_TZ_.TZSV._TMP] (Node ffff810001831cc0), AE_TIME

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZSV] (52 C)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.6[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:14.6 disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:07.0[A] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:06.2[C] -> Link [LNKG] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:06.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.6[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
```

----------

## PRC

Do you have all the ACPI modules compiled in the kernel or as seperate modules. You need to make sure those load up, becuase if you don't have the thermal one you might fuck up your laptop.

----------

## joker

```
 [*] ACPI Support                                                                    

                 [*]   Sleep States (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                   

                 <*>   AC Adapter                                                                    

                 <*>   Battery                                                                       

                 <*>   Button                                                                        

                 <*>   Video                                                                         

                 <*>   Fan                                                                           

                 <*>   Processor                                                                     

                 <*>     Thermal Zone 
```

I downgrade kernet to 2.6.12 and now it works  :Smile: 

but  I still have problems with battery monitoring  :Sad:  acpi patch does nothing  :Sad: 

----------

## PRC

Can  you explain your battery monitori ng issues?

Do you have a

/proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info file?

If you do, then you have the battery status...it could be the frontend....

----------

